# Ständiger Traffic auf DSL Verbindung



## tplanitz (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

fogendes Thema:

-- Habe eine DSL Verbndung (768kbit/S)

-- TDS Speedmanager installiert

-- Obwohl ich keine Verbindung zu einem Server herstelle wird ständig eine trafficrate 3-6Kbit angezeigt.

-- Konsole --> netstat  -a  -o zeigt nur wartende Verbindungen

Wo kommt der Traffic her  her, es müsste ja ein  Verzeichnis stänig wachsen auf der Platte oder

Ein Scan der Platte mit Stinger .exe hat keinen Schädling gefunden.

Vielen Dank im voraus,
tp


----------



## BlaBla-HH (7. Februar 2004)

*ping* 

Bei einer DSL-Verbindung werden, wie in vielen Netzwerken, die Verbindungen auf Ihr Dasein überprüft. Dies geschieht in Form eines Austausch von Datenpaketen, vergleichbar mit einem PING, das ein Netzwerkserver absendet und ein Client wiedergibt, damit der Server weiss, dass die Leitung noch steht. Falls die Antwort (reply) nicht erfolgt, wird die Verbindung unterbrochen. Durch diesen Vorgang werden jedoch keine Daten gespeichert, sie dienen 
_nur_ dem Austausch von Server und Client.


----------



## tplanitz (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Bin jetzt etwas beruhigt, aber  kann man diese "pings" auch mit einem NetzwerkSniffer "sichtbar" machen?

Eigentlich ne blöde Frage (die gibts ja wohl nicht ;o)) ich könnts ja einfach probieren. Hoffe aber das einer schon diese "Entdeckungstour" gemacht hat und mir nen Tip geben kann. Damit meine ich welchen Sniffer und welche Ports man sich da anschauen könnte.

Danke und ein schönes Wochenende noch,

tp


----------



## tplanitz (8. Februar 2004)

*TCP-Sniffer*

Hallo,

meine tour hat folgendes ergeben:

Netzwerk-Sniffer = Ethereal => Sehr genial das Tool, kann jetzt soger PPP Verbindungen sniffen.

Hier mal  ein Screenshot -> Dazu mal wieder ne Frage: Syn und ACK müssen doch auf 1 stehen damit wirklich eine Verbindung hergestellt wurde, oder?

Kann ich jetzt davon ausgehen das mich der/ein E-Donkey server anpingt  
Oder wie muß ich das verstehen. Bin für jeden Rat dankbar.

Moment noch muß die Grafik verkleinern hm.....


----------



## tplanitz (8. Februar 2004)

So hier der Bildschirmausschnitt:


----------

